# sears snow throwers



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i have a few sears snow throwers , they are old , id say by guessing maybe 30 yrs old , they have a very odd teeth size on their clutches and chainrings its not your standard 42 teeth clutch , the teeth are closer together , i know its outdated but i was wondering if anyone knew what size chain it was or teeth size on the clutch for the engine . its not a #35 or #41 , the chain size is wasy smaller in links , has anyone else ever seen this on the older craftsman snow blowers ? any info , advice ect is greatly appreciated 
thanks 
john


----------



## JohnM (Jan 8, 2006)

*Sears snowblowers*

Have you tried looking up the parts list at the Sears site? go to www3.sears.com and enter the model number, if they still support it you should be able to look it up. Also try looking under the original mfr. web sites, the three digit prefix is the original mfr., yours may be made by AMF who is now owned by Murray.

John


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Chain sizes are in 1/8" steps 
the first digit or 2 digits are the pitch size in 1/8's
and the last digit tells if it's a roller or non-roller chain 0 = roller 5 = no roller

Measure the pitch of the sprocket. If it's 1/4" use a #25 chain (2X1/8)
If it's 3/8 use a #35 chain (3X1/8) ect. 40 and 41 are both 1/2" pitch but the 41 is not as wide as the 40.

I'm guessing your needing a #25. The roller width of a #25 is 1/8" if that help in identifying your application.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks , 
yes i went through sears and they no longer supprt these snow throwers , i've looked online and had no luck finding clutches , but i willcontinue to look , thanks again for all the help and info


----------

